
Brain stimulation increases monkeys’ ability to quickly perform tasks (2017) - prostoalex
https://futurism.com/darpas-new-brain-device-increases-learning-speed-by-40
======
kharak
Title should sound more like this:Increased learning speed in monkeys. It's
also from 2017. As we are now two years later, have these findings been
replicated with humans?

~~~
penagwin
It seems to be following the same path as ECT, LENS, TMS, etc, electric or
magnetic stimulation showing improvements in memory, and cognition, especially
in those with deficiencies from issues such as severe depression, bipolar,
ADD/ADHD, schizophrenia, PTSD, and I want to say TMS helps with autism
symptoms too?

In any case, it's purpose is mainly for those with disorders, although I'm
sure we'll see plenty of people sell it as a nootropic.

It's worth noting that these improvements from current therapies I mentioned
seem to mostly benefit those with disorders and not neurotypical people (don't
expect a 40% improvement if you're normal. But if you can't get out of your
home because of depression then yeah it might be a bigger improvement)

------
penagwin
Should be tagged (2017)

------
peterxpark
tDCS is not a new technology by any means.

I did a week long retreat last year using a prototype tDCS device made
specifically as a beta for helping mindfulness practice. I found it useful as
an aid definitely in relaxation and as a byproduct for focusing. I would do it
more often if they figured out a cheap, sustainable way to put the electrodes
on the head without all the gels/sponges/etc.

~~~
penagwin
> without all the gels/sponges/etc.

I doubt that's going to happen anytime soon. ECG/EKG/EEG's require the probes
to have a good electrical connection to your skin. And dry skin is a pretty
terrible conductor.

The gels help the probe adhere to you skin and provide better conductivity.
You'd still need something to hold it in place anyway.

Protip for removing the gel: Warm water helps a lot :D

~~~
mslip
Warm water for sponge electrodes? I can’t imagine water being helpful for gel
electrodes.

~~~
penagwin
Sorry I should've explained, warm water helps remove the gel afterwards.

If you ever have a sleep study for example they place them all over your head
and it's a little messy, warm water lets it wash right out.

~~~
mslip
Ah ok I thought you meant using water as a medium for stimulation with gel
electrodes. But yeah sadly I know exactly what you mean, I’ve had to clean a
lot of gel electrodes.

------
not_a_cop75
It would be nice to know what the potential long term damage of something like
this is. Relate it to exercise. You work out one group of muscles all the time
as much as you can, and the rest of the body is near worthless.

At best you have someone who is basically an idiot savant. At worst, you have
someone who has forgotten basic life functions, but handles being a soldier
like the best of them.

~~~
gervase
> _At best you have someone who is basically an idiot savant. At worst, you
> have someone who has forgotten basic life functions, but handles being a
> soldier like the best of them._

From both an industrial and military perspective, this seems like a feature,
not a bug.

In fact, it really brings to mind a similar fictional concept, stylized Focus,
from Vernon Vinge's _Deepness in the Sky_. Here, Vinge describes how teams of
these "idiot savants", specialized in a certain area, are led by neurotypical
managers who direct their output toward broader strategic goals.

If this was repeatably and broadly applicable in human learning, I could
definitely imagine this achieving widespread usage, especially in developing
countries willing to exchange personal well-being for collective (familial or
societal) success.

------
0xDEFC0DE
Would be cool if implants like Neuralink could include features like this or
interact with technology like this somehow.

------
jtbayly
Most notable thing about this link is that it hijacked the back button on my
phone.

~~~
RandomInteger4
Can you elaborate on what you mean by "hijack"?

~~~
jtbayly
Upon finishing the article, I tried to click the back button. It reloaded the
same page I was already on instead of going back to HN.

------
salawat
Frankly, I could never trust the motives behind anyone who made this sort of
thing without the most intense scrutiny.

Maybe in the early stages when no one really knows any better, but as things
get refined, I have severe doubts that "little tweaks" here and there would
not be attempted in search of ways to engineer people\brain matter that agrees
with you (the maker/auditor)'s sensibilities.

In fact, scratch that, this reeks of the idea of nerve stapling in the early
stages. Hard pass.

Sometimes, it just isn't worth opening the box. Hate coming off as a Luddite,
but I've read enough to know where this type of thing inevitably strays into.

